# عدد العمالة-Manpower Number



## ابو المقداد الليبى (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا شباب هل هناك معادلة معينة لتحديد رقم تقريبى للعمالة المطلوبة لاى مشروع

*ذوى الخبرة فى مجال Construction اكثر ناس اقرب للاجابة بواقع خبرة عملية فى الميدان.

هذا سؤال مهم دائما يسئل لمهندس التخطيط فهل من مجيب؟؟

جزاكم الله خير وبانتظار نقاش فعال للاستفاده​


----------



## the poor to god (24 يونيو 2010)

يا أبو المقداد هناك ممكن رقم تقريبى عند عمل Estimate لكنه يتم تحميله كنسبة وهى طريقة تقريبية فيها الكثير من الخبرة 10% بالموجب او السالب فى حالة مشروع مطلوب تسعيره فى زمن قياسى اما عمليا يتم حسابها على معدلات الانتاج كما فى الملف المرفق و أيضا داخل البرنامج الزمنى


----------



## Jamal (24 يونيو 2010)

ما هي هذه النسبة ؟


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 يونيو 2010)

الحقيقة توجد كتب لمعدلات العمالة المطلوبة لكل بند 
من بنود انهاء اي عمل 

و ذلك لكل بنود الاعمال الانشائية 
و الكتاب موجود بالمملكة العربية السعودية 
و يباع في الغرفة التجارية بالرياض

و اعتقد بانك ستجد شيئ من هذا بالبحث في النت ايضا

و يمكن حساب عدد العمالة للمشروع باجمالي عدد العمالة المطلوبة لمجموع البنود
و تكون متغيره لكل شهر من زمن المشروع


----------



## Jamal (26 يونيو 2010)

هل من احد عنده هذا الكتاب
الرجاء الافادة


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (27 يونيو 2010)

the poor to god قال:


> يا أبو المقداد هناك ممكن رقم تقريبى عند عمل estimate لكنه يتم تحميله كنسبة وهى طريقة تقريبية فيها الكثير من الخبرة 10% بالموجب او السالب فى حالة مشروع مطلوب تسعيره فى زمن قياسى اما عمليا يتم حسابها على معدلات الانتاج كما فى الملف المرفق و أيضا داخل البرنامج الزمنى


 
بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب
والان سيتم تنزيل المرفق والبحث فيه
وفقكم الله


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (27 يونيو 2010)

م اشرف الكرم قال:


> الحقيقة توجد كتب لمعدلات العمالة المطلوبة لكل بند
> من بنود انهاء اي عمل
> 
> و ذلك لكل بنود الاعمال الانشائية
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك لاجابتك
واتمنى منك وضع اسم الكتاب للبحث..


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (27 يونيو 2010)

اعتقد ان هناك عملية تقريبة تكون بمساحة المشروع الكلية
اتمنى من ذوى الخبرة الافادة


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (29 يونيو 2010)

هل من مجيب
موضوع مهم جدا يا شباب


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (30 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة
فهل من احد يقوم بتنزيل الكتاب لنا لتعم الفائدة


----------



## foratfaris (4 يوليو 2010)

احي العزيز
الكتاب الذي تتكلم عنه نسخة ورقية بحدود 600 صفحة لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع ... وقد اشتريته (ب 500 ريال) .. من اعداد شركة بروجاكس بعنوان (دليل تكاليف الانشاء)..ولو كنت في الرياض فانا مستعد لاعارتك اياه ...
نصيحتي الشخصية 
ان يتم تقدير اعداد العمالة المتوقعة بشكل تقريبي ولكل نشاط(او على الاقل وفق جدول الكميات ) من اناس ذوي خبرة بالتنفيذ (جزء العمل لمدني كهرائي ميكانيكي) ووزعه على مهندسينك ..
او من الممكن ان تعطي لمقاوليين وفق الاختصاصات المذكورة للتسعير (واضف اعمدة للعمالة المطلوبة للتنفيذ)
قم بمقاطعة التقديرات ...
-فكما تعلم تختلف معدلات الاداء من مدينة لاخرى ومن دولة لاخرة وحس الطقس وحسب الشركة والاشخاص الخ...
-امل ان اكون قد قدمت بعض المساعدة


----------



## Jamal (4 يوليو 2010)

foratfaris قال:


> احي العزيز
> الكتاب الذي تتكلم عنه نسخة ورقية بحدود 600 صفحة لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع ... وقد اشتريته (ب 500 ريال) .. من اعداد شركة بروجاكس بعنوان (دليل تكاليف الانشاء)..ولو كنت في الرياض فانا مستعد لاعارتك اياه ...
> نصيحتي الشخصية
> ان يتم تقدير اعداد العمالة المتوقعة بشكل تقريبي ولكل نشاط(او على الاقل وفق جدول الكميات ) من اناس ذوي خبرة بالتنفيذ (جزء العمل لمدني كهرائي ميكانيكي) ووزعه على مهندسينك ..
> ...


 
انا في الرياض كيف لي ان استعير الكتاب منك؟
وشكرا


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (4 يوليو 2010)

foratfaris قال:


> احي العزيز
> الكتاب الذي تتكلم عنه نسخة ورقية بحدود 600 صفحة لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع ... وقد اشتريته (ب 500 ريال) .. من اعداد شركة بروجاكس بعنوان (دليل تكاليف الانشاء)..ولو كنت في الرياض فانا مستعد لاعارتك اياه ...
> نصيحتي الشخصية
> ان يتم تقدير اعداد العمالة المتوقعة بشكل تقريبي ولكل نشاط(او على الاقل وفق جدول الكميات ) من اناس ذوي خبرة بالتنفيذ (جزء العمل لمدني كهرائي ميكانيكي) ووزعه على مهندسينك ..
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## غازي العدي (12 مارس 2011)

كيف استطيع استعارة الكتاب او عنوان الموزع انا في الرياض


----------

